# Akrobatik Journal



## Akrobatik (Oct 26, 2015)

Started week 5 of my Test-E 500mg cycle.

Age 30
Heigh 6'-0"
Weight 181 LB's (Lost 6 Lb's of fat before cycle).
BF ~ 10%
Training Experience: 16 years
Previous AAS: 2 Cycles (2010, 2012)

Havent noticed any gains in weight yet. So far I noticed more greasy face/hair and some minor acne on the face. I still havent noticed any increase in weigh. After week 4 I decided to switch sources and ended up getting what I assume was Test-Flu. As of right now im not showing any signs of increased appetite or libido. Maybe im a late bloomer this time around.

I just ordered some Proviron and will be adding that to my cycle once it arrives.

Pictures coming soon.


----------

